
Bicycles can help save the planet and improve our cities - jseliger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2019/09/01/could-bicycles-help-save-planet-improve-our-cities/
======
mymythisisthis
We have an obesity epidemic. Gasoline/Diesel cars cause pollution and climate
change. Electric cars still encourage suburban sprawl.

More bicycles please.

